# GX120 or Gx160 (Honda)



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

i forget which engine it is but anyway the engine is on a Wacker Compactor. Engine runs fine, idles perfect. While turning the tool (means cleaning, and checking it out) i noticed when i go from idle to full throttle its fine, but when i decrease to idle it kinda stumbles or cuts off (engine is cold haven't tried when fully heated up). i thinking carb but I'm not sure, if so i will take it apart and give it another good cleaning or better yet let it soak, and replace the gaskets. other than that is it normal for some to do this or what. cause i also have a trencher that does this also and its brand new.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

gx 160 on those plates,not normal for those to do that. I would check the throttle linkage,governor linkage to make sure its not sticking (check the governor rod under the fuel tank). On those plates in the environment they run in the dust builds on the controls and they stick from time to time. One thing with those plates, I have changed many engines in the last 4 years due to lack of maintenance. Make sure you keep the air filters fresh,also make sure you don't loose the little rubber ring under the air filter (most common cause of engine failure on those plates, the ring prevents the dust from entering the engine).


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll double check the governor. didn't think of that. yeah they can get dirty. i already cleaned the air intake on it several times over the last 3yrs. its definitely a necessity.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

hey thanks again. it was CAKED in clay. it also ran alot longer after shutting the gas valve off when i ran the gas out.


----------

